# DSL Problems



## white feather (Nov 18, 2004)

I posted on another thread on how to speed up my computer, thanks for all the kind replys, but i now have another problem.
I contacted my DSL internet provider and they couldnt help me so thats why im posting here, any help is greatly appreciated, WF~

I removed the memory card to get the info off of it so i could post it here for info on what i need to get more memory, apparently i didnt get it back in right and my computer wouldnt work right, this kept the man who installed my DSL to not be able to show me how to get online, i did get it all hooked up and now i have a high speed internet and the man who fixed my computer only charged me $25.95 to give me a lot more memory, now my trouble is i have my Yahoo IM showing on my screen, even shows i have mail, but when i click on the mail icon to read my mail i get a Internet page that says,

Internet Explorer cannot display this page, so i clicked on the link to tell me why not and this is what it says.
Windows cannnot connect to the internet using HTTP HTTPS or FTP this is probably caused by firewall setting on this computer.
Check the firewall settings for the HTTP port (80) HTTPS port (443) and FTP port (21)
You might need to contact your (ISP) or your manf. of your software.

When i clicked to see the log this is what it showed me.

Last diagnostic run time: 11/11/11 11:21:40 HTTP, HTTPS, FTP Diagnostic 
HTTP, HTTPS, FTP connectivity 

info HTTPS: Successfully connected to www.microsoft.com. 
info FTP (Passive): Successfully connected to ftp.microsoft.com. 
warn HTTP: Error 12029 connecting to www.microsoft.com: A connection with the server could not be established 
warn HTTP: Error 12029 connecting to www.hotmail.com: A connection with the server could not be established 
error Could not make an HTTP connection. 
info Redirecting user to support call 



DNS Client Diagnostic 
DNS - Not a home user scenario 

info Using Web Proxy: yes 
No DNS servers 

DNS failure 




Gateway Diagnostic 
Gateway 

info The following proxy configuration is being used by IE: Automatically Detect Settingsisabled Automatic Configuration Script: Proxy Server:http=127.0.0.1:5555 Proxy Bypass list:<local> 
info This computer has the following default gateway entry(ies): 192.168.254.254 
info This computer has the following IP address(es): 192.168.254.1 
info The default gateway is in the same subnet as this computer 
info The default gateway entry is a valid unicast address 
info The default gateway address was resolved via ARP in 1 try(ies) 
info The default gateway was reached via ICMP Ping in 1 try(ies) 
info Skipped gateway connectivity check because of IE proxy configuration 



IP Layer Diagnostic 
Corrupted IP routing table 

info The default route is valid 
info The loopback route is valid 
info The local host route is valid 
info The local subnet route is valid 
Invalid ARP cache entries 

action The ARP cache has been flushed 



IP Configuration Diagnostic 
Invalid IP address 

info Valid IP address detected: 192.168.254.1 



Wireless Diagnostic 
Wireless - Service disabled 

Wireless - User SSID 

Wireless - First time setup 

Wireless - Radio off 

Wireless - Out of range 

Wireless - Hardware issue 

Wireless - Novice user 

Wireless - Ad-hoc network 

Wireless - Less preferred 

Wireless - 802.1x enabled 

Wireless - Configuration mismatch 

Wireless - Low SNR 




WinSock Diagnostic 
WinSock status 

info All base service provider entries are present in the Winsock catalog. 
info The Winsock Service provider chains are valid. 
info Provider entry MSAFD Tcpip [TCP/IP] passed the loopback communication test. 
info Provider entry MSAFD Tcpip [UDP/IP] passed the loopback communication test. 
info Provider entry RSVP UDP Service Provider passed the loopback communication test. 
info Provider entry RSVP TCP Service Provider passed the loopback communication test. 
info Connectivity is valid for all Winsock service providers. 



Network Adapter Diagnostic 
Network location detection 

info Using home Internet connection 
Network adapter identification 

info Network connection: Name=Local Area Connection, Device=Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=LAN 
info Network connection: Name=BlueLight Internet, Device=PCI SoftV92 Modem, MediaType=PHONE, SubMediaType=NONE 
info Network connection: Name=Spinway.com_DO_NOT_EDIT, Device=PCI SoftV92 Modem, MediaType=PHONE, SubMediaType=NONE 
info Network connection: Name=Internet Connection, Device=Internet Connection, MediaType=SHARED ACCESS HOST RAS, SubMediaType=NONE 
info Ethernet connection selected 
Network adapter status 

info Network connection status: Connected 



HTTP, HTTPS, FTP Diagnostic 
HTTP, HTTPS, FTP connectivity 

info FTP (Passive): Successfully connected to ftp.microsoft.com. 
info HTTPS: Successfully connected to www.microsoft.com. 
warn HTTP: Error 12029 connecting to www.microsoft.com: A connection with the server could not be established 
warn HTTP: Error 12029 connecting to www.hotmail.com: A connection with the server could not be established 
error Could not make an HTTP connection.


----------



## white feather (Nov 18, 2004)

My problem is solved, my computer repair man fixed it in about 2 minutes, i was on networking is why it wouldnt work.


----------

